# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Υάκινθος Μακάω (ή Υακινθινός) aka Blue Macaw

## nuntius

*ΜΠΛΕ/ΥΑΚΙΝΘΟΣ ΜΑΚΑΩ ή ΥΑΚΙΝΘΙΝΟΣ ΜΑΚΑΩ*



Περιληπτικές πληροφορίες:
Συνομοταξία: Animalia
Oμοταξία: Chordata
Kλάση: Aves
Tάξη: Psittaciformes
Oικογένεια: Psittacidae
Γένος: Anodorhynchus
Eίδος: hyacinthinus
Kοινή ονομασία: Hyacinth Macaw (Eng), Hyazinthara (Ger), Guacamayo azul (Esp)

BIOTOΠOΣ: Συναντάται σε ανοικτές περιοχές με ψηλά  δένδρα, στη σαβάνα, σε περιοχές με φοινικόδεντρα και κοντά σε βάλτους.  Σπάνια συναντάται σε τροπικά δάση.
_Βιολογία_
ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΑΝΑΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ: 6-10 χρόνων.
EΠOXH ANAΠAPAΓΩΓHΣ: Aπό Ιούλιο μέχρι Δεκέμβριο.
APIΘMOΣ AΒΓΩΝ: 1-2 αβγά και το βάρος του νεοσσού είναι 25 gr.
ΔIAΣTAΣEIΣ ABΓOY: 5,3×4 cm.
ΔIAPKEIA EΠΩAΣHΣ: 90 ημέρες.
ΠPOΣΔOKIMO XPONOY ZΩHΣ: 50 χρόνια.
_Γενικές πληροφορίες_
ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ: 100 cm.
ΒΑΡΟΣ: 1.200-1.450 gr.
MHKOΣ ΦΤΕΡΟΥΓΑΣ: 117-127 cm.
ΠEPIΓPAΦH: Ο γενικός χρωματισμός είναι μπλε, τα φτερά  είναι λίγο σκουρότερα. Η περιοχή γύρω από το ράμφος είναι γυμνή και  κίτρινη, η ουρά, η κάτω πλευρά των φτερών και το ράμφος είναι μαύρο, ο  οφθαλμικός δακτύλιος κίτρινος, η ίριδα σκούρο καφέ και τα πόδια γκρι.



*Αναλυτική παρουσίαση και ιστορικό:*
Ο Υάκινθος Μακάω ή Υακινθινός είναι ένα είδος παπαγάλου που συνήθως διαμένει στην κεντρική και ανατολική Αμερική. Με μήκος από το κεφάλι μέχρι τη μύτη της μακριάς ουράς περίπου το ένα μέτρο (3,3 πόδια), είναι μακρύτερος από κάθε άλλο είδος παπαγάλου. Είναι ο μεγαλύτερος παπαγάλος και η ιδιαιτερότητά του είναι ότι είναι και ο μεγαλύτερος παπαγάλος σε μέγεθος που πετά άνετα, με εξαίρεση τον μη πετούμενο παπαγάλο Kakapo της Νέας Ζηλανδίας ο οποίος ζυγίζει μέχρι 3,50 κιλά. Ενώ γενετικά μπορεί εύκολα να αναγνωριστεί, πολλοί τον μπερδεύουν με τον πιο σπάνιο και μικρότερο σε μέγεθος Lear's Macaw. Η απώλεια πλυθησμών αυτού του παπαγάλου λόγω κυνηγιού με σκοπό το εμπόριο σαν κατοικίδιο και λόγω περιβαλλοντικών αλλαγών έχει οδηγήσει σε βαρύ αντίτιμο στην συχνότητα εμφάνισης αυτού του είδους ελεύθερο στη φύση και σαν αποτέλεσμα συγκαταλέγεται στα υπό Εξαφάνιση Είδη και προστατεύεται επισήμως και με διατάξεις του Appendix I της Σύμβασης Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species of Wild Fauna and Flora (CITES).

Ταξινομείται από τον Άγγλο ορνιθολόγο John Latham με περιγραφή ως Υάκινθος Μακάω για πρώτη φορά το 1790. Είναι ένα από τα 3 εξαιρετικά είδη του Νοτιοαμερικανικού Μακάω γνωστού κατά γένος Anodorhynchus.



*Περιγραφή*
Ο μεγαλύτερος σε μέγεθος παπαγάλος στον κόσμο, ο Υάκινθος Μακάω μετρά μήκος της τάξεως του 1 μέτρου (3.3 ποδιών) και ζυγίζεια μεταξύ 1,2 και 1,7 κιλών. Κάθε φτερούγα έχει άνοιγμα 38,8 έως 42,5 εκατοστά και η ουρά είναι μακριά και μυτερή. Τα πούπουλά του είναι ολοκληρωτικά μπλε, λίγο πιο ανοιχτόχρωμα στο επάνω μέρος του σώματος και πιο σκούρα στις φτερούγες. Έχει ένα μεγάλο μαύρο σκαλιστό ράμφος και εμφανίζει μία κηλίδα κίτρινου γυμνού δέρματος κυκλικά γύρω από τα μάτια. Αρσενικοί και θηλυκοί εκπρόσωποι του είδους εμφανισιακά μοιάζουν απόλυτα και τα μικρά ξεχωρίζουν από τα ενήλικα μόνο κατά το ότι έχουν μικρότερες ουρές και οι κίτρινες κηλίδες είναι πιο αχνές.

Φαγητό και γενική διατροφή
Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της διατροφής του Υακινθινού είναι φυστίκια από τους ιθαγενείς φοίνικες και με το δυνατό ράμφος τους σπάνε τα κελύφη από δύσκολα φυστίκια και γενικά σπόρους. Τα δυνατά ράμφη τους ραγίζουν ακόμη και καρύδες, τα μεγάλα ακαθάριστα βραζιλιάνικα φυστίκια και τα φυστίκια Macadamia! Το φυστίκι acuri που είναι αγαπημένη λιχουδιά του είδους είναι τόσο σκληρό που ακόμη και αυτός ο παπαγάλος δεν μπορεί να το φάει απευθείας, αλλά πρέπει πρώτα να περάσει από το πεπτικό σύστημα μυρηκαστικών... (πλάκα μας κάνουν;; :winky: ! Μεγάλη αδυναμία τους τα φρούτα και οι ίνες από λαχανικά. Στις εκτάσεις της πανίδας του Pantanal, οι Υακινθινοί  τρέφονται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά και μόνον από φυστίκια δέντρων του είδους _Acrocomia aculeata_ and _Attalea__ phalerata_.



Αναπαραγωγή
Φωλιές σχηματίζονται από το είδος αυτό και ακόλουθα ζευγάρωμα πραγματοποιείται μεταξύ Ιουλίου και Δεκεμβρίου, ενώ οι φωλιές κατασκευάζονται από φλοιό δέντρων και ορύγματα προσόψεων γκρεμών, ανάλογα πάντα με το περιβάλλον διαβίωσης του ζευγαριού. Στην πανίδα του Pantanal, το 90% των φωλιών κατασκευάζεται από το δέντρο manduvi (_Sterculia apetala_). Χώροι ικανοποιητικοί εως άνετοι για τον σχηματισμό φωλιάς αυτού του μεγέθους για τον πλέον μεγάλο παπαγάλο αυτό βρίσκονται μόνο σε δέντρα ηλικίας άνω των 60 ετών και ο ανταγωνισμός για την εξεύρεση κατάλληλου χώρου είναι υπερβολικά έντονος.  Οι υπάρχουσες "τρύπες" στα δέντρα διανοίγονται ακόμη περισσότερο και γεμίζονται όπου χρειάζεται με ξύσματα κορμού. Ο ωφέλιμος χώρος είναι αναγκαίο να αρκεί μόνο για ένα ή δύο αυγά, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα μόνο ένα νεογνό επιζεί καθώς το δεύτερο αυγό εκκολάπτεται μερικές μέρες μετά το πρώτο και το δεύτερο νεογνό δεν μπορεί να ανταγωνιστεί το πρώτο σε δύναμη, το πρώτο κυριαρχεί στο τάισμα από τους γονείς και το δεύτερο μικρό πεθαίνει από αδυναμία. Η περίοδος κλωσσίματος διαρκεί περίπου ένα μήνα και το αρσενικό του ζεύγους κατά κανόνα περιποιείται την μητέρα που κλωσσά. Τα μωρά αφήνουν την φωλιά ή τα παίρνουν αναγκαστικά οι γονείς λίγο πριν κλείσουν τους 4 μήνες ζωής και εξαρτώνται για τη διατροφή τους από τους γονείς μέχρι τους έξι μήνες. Τα μικρά ενηλικιώνονται στους έξι μήνες ζωής και πρώτη αναπαραγωγική περίοδος έρχεται συνήθως στην ηλικία των 7 ετών. Τα αυγά συχνά καταστρέφονται από κορακοειδή, possum και όλως περιέργως από Τουκάν!!! Τα ενήλικα του είδους επίσης δεν έχουν κανέναν φυσικό κυνηγό. Ωστόσο, τα μικρά παρασιτίζονται συχνά από σμήνη μυγών του γένους _Philornis_.

 


Φυσική Κατοικία


Οι Υακινθινοί έχουν φυσικό περιβάλλον την πεδιάδα Pantanal στην Βραζιλία. Επιζούν μέχρι σήμερα ως ελεύθεροι με τη μορφή τριών μεγάλων πληθυσμών στην Νότιο Αμερική. Στην πεδιάδα Pantanal της Βραζιλίας, στην άκρη της Ανατολικής Βολιβίας και την Βορειοανατολική Παραγουάη και στην Περιοχή Cerrado στα ανατολικά της ηπειρωτικής Βραζιλίας και γενικά σε ανοιχτές περιοχές που σχετίζονται με τους ακόλουθους ποταμούς που αποτελούν μεταναστευτικούς δρόμους στην Βραζιλία : Tocantins River, Xingu River, Tapajós River και στο νησί Marajó στην ανατολική Αμαζόνιο Βασίνη της Βραζιλίας. Είναι πιθανό μικρότεροι, σπαστοί πληθυσμοί να βρεθούν και σε άλλες περιοχές και γενικότερα προτιμούν βάλτους με φοινικόδεντρα, περιοχές με αυξημένη δενδροφύτευση και άλλα ημιανοιχτά μέρη με ψηλά δέντρα Συνήθως αποφεύγουν ωστόσο πυκνοφυτεμένες περιοχές και παχιά δάση και τους περιβάλλοντες αυτά χώρους. Γενικά προτιμούν τις άκρες σε σχετικά ανοιχτούς χώρους με την παραπάνω βλάστηση για να έχουν επαφή με τον ήλιο και διόδους διαφυγής, ενώ έχουν μεγάλη λατρεία σε παραποτάμιες περιοχές. Σε διαφορετικά σημεία των ίδιων περιοχών, μπορεί να βρεθούν σε πεδιάδες με γρασίδι της Σαβάνας, σε ξηρά εδάφη με αγκάθια με την ονομασία "caatinga" και αγαπούν να χρησιμοποιούν ως φυσικό stand ιδίως τον φοίνικα Moriche

Προστασία και διατήρηση του είδους:


Στον Ζωολογικό Κήπο La Palmyre Zoo στην Γαλλία


Λόγω της υπερβολικής αιχμαλώτισης με σκοπό το εμπόριο ο Υακινθινός συγκαταλέγεται στα υπό εξαφάνιση είδη με ιδιαίτερα μικρούς πληθυσμούς να διασώζονται. Τη δεκαετία του 1980 υπολογιζόταν ότι αιχμαλωτίστηκαν τουλάχιστον 10.000 Υακινθινοί από το περιβάλλον τους. Από το συνολικό περιβάλλον των Μακάω του είδους αυτού, το μεγαλύτερο τμήμα του φυσικού περιβάλλοντος τους χάθηκε από την κοπαδοποίηση του χώρου τους και την εισαγωγή αγροτικής εκμετάλλευσης με μηχανικά μέσα καθώς και την ανάπτυξη πόρων εκμετάλλευσης υδροηλεκτρικής ενέργειας. Οι ετήσιες φωτιές στο γρασίδι από αγρότες καταστρέφουν τις φωλιές στα δέντρα και περιοχές προηγουμένως κατοικήσιμες από Υακινθινούς πλέον καταστρέφονται από αγροτική δραστηριότητα και βιομηχανοποίηση. Τοπικά και μόνο, τον κυνηγούν για φαγητό και οι Ινδιάνοι Kayapo του Gorotire στην Κεντρική και Νότιο Βραζιλία χρησιμοποιούν το φτέρωμά του για να φτιάξουν καπέλα και στολίδια για το κεφάλι και άλλα αξεσουάρ της φυλής τους. Ενώ γενικά έχει μειωθεί κατά πολύ αριθμητικά ο πληθυσμός του είδους, παρουσιάζει πολλές θεάσεις στην Πεδιάδα Pantanal και ευτυχώς πολλοί ιδιοκτήτες ράντσων προστατεύουν και βοηθούν τα άγρια πουλιά στην αναπαραγωγή τους.



Προστασία του είδους:

Ο Υάκινθος Μακάω προστατεύεται με νόμους στην Βραζιλία και τη Βολιδία και απαγορεύεται η εμπορική μεταφορά του με βάσεις διατάξεις του  Appendix I της Σύμβασης Convention on International Trade in Endangered Species (CITES). Υπάρχει ένας μεγάλος αριθμός μελετών και ιδιωτικών πρωτοβουλιών που πραγματοποιούνται τα τελευταία χρόνια. Το σχέδιο "the Hyacinth Macaw Project" στην Βραζιλία πραγματοποίησε μεγάλη και σημαντική πρόοδο στην έρευνα μέσα από τη μελέτη μεμονωμένων πουλιών του είδους και βοήθησε στη δημιουργία σημαντικού αριθμού φωλιών από άγρια ζεύγη και βοήθησε να αποκατασταθεί κατά μικρό ποσοστό η απώλεια πουλιών στην περιοχή. Επιπλέον ο Ζωολογικός Κήπος της Μιννεσότα και το World Wildlife Fund συμβάλλουν στην προστασία του Υακινθινού.

 (Υγ...τώρα πια ξέρετε τι δωράκι θέλω του Αγιαννιού!!!...έστω και σε λούτρινο  :: )


Πηγή πληροφοριών:
1) Wikipedia (Προσωπική μετάφραση)
2) http://macaw.the-petz.com

----------


## vicky_ath

Νομίζω ο πιο εντυπωσιακός παπαγάλος με διαφορά...... ευχαριστούμε Γιάννη!

*Να προσθέσω μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες να τον θαυμάσουμε!!

----------


## vagelis76

Αξιοπρεπέστατο και επιβλητικό άρθρο όπως και τον ίδιο τον Υάκινθο !!!!!!
Γιάννη ευχαριστώ πολύ για το κόπο ,χρόνο,και πολύ καλές πληροφορίες !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

Απο τους πιο ομορφους και τεραστιους παπαγαλους!!!!!!
εκπληκτικα πουλια!!!!
Ευχαριστουμε Γιαννη!!!!!!!

----------


## zack27

Μπραβο ρε Γιαννακο πολυ καλο αρθρο!!! Υπεροχο πουλι!!!

Σε ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Georgia_io

Και κάποιες φωτογραφίες από μένα  :Happy:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Ευχαριστούμε Γιάννη!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Ευχαριστουμε Γιαννη!!!!

----------


## nuntius

Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που σας άρεσε, παιδιά! Στα μάτια μου είναι ο βασιλιάς των παπαγάλων κ φυσικά όνειρο ανεκπλήρωτο... Εκτός αν ποτέ ζαμπλουτίσω κ πάρω έπαυλη με κήπους!!!

----------


## Marilenaki

και διπλα θα βαλεις και ενα palm cockatoo και θα κοβεις εισητηρια!  ::

----------


## mitsman

Γιαννης ο υπεροχος ξανα στις οθονες σας!!!! Ευχαριστουμε Τζον Τζον!

----------


## Εφη

υπέροχο άρθρο Γιάννη..και οι φωτογραφίες πανέμορφες .μας δείχνουν τι ωραία πλάσματα φτιάχνει η φύση

----------


## thomas5

ποσο κανει ενας υακινθινος;;

----------


## nuntius

Κάπου είχα ακούσει για 10-12.000...  :Sign0008:

----------


## thomas5

τοσο πολυ;;;

----------


## nuntius

Και δεν νομίζω ότι μπορείς να βρεις...είναι υπό εξαφάνιση, στις χώρες που υπάρχει δεν επιτρέπεται εξαγωγή, μόνο αν βρεις αυγό και το εκκολάψεις και δεν νομίζω να επιτρέπεται! Συμβιβασμός με blue gold!!!  ::

----------


## maria-karolina

Πανέμορφο πουλί! Και για μένα μακράν ο πιο όμορφος παπαγάλος!!! Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Γιαννάκη!!

----------

